# producción florícola en el Partido de la Plata



## Maria V.E

Hello, I´m translating a paper about "producción florícola en el Partido de la Plata" and I have problems translating producción florícola

should I say floriculture production or flower-growing production?? any other option?? 

and I also have problems with the word Patido, because it´s refers to a place, a district so I don´t know if keep it in Spanish o translate it...

I would really apreciate your help!!


----------



## Damnjoe

I don´t think "floriculture" is a official term. Horiculture is used, but I think it refers to more than just flowers. You could say "flower growing" or maybe "flower production". Your example sound fairly wordy to me. 

As far as Patido, if it is a proper name, you don´t translate it.

Cheers


----------



## Maria V.E

Thank you!! I´ll use flower production to avoid repetitions. 

Partido isn´t a proper name, it´s like *provincia* de Buenos Aires, provincia isn´t a proper name but it´s part...It´s difficult to explain but thank you!!


----------



## Maria V.E

Sorry I´m still bothering you but may you see my others posts?? I have doubts with "flores de corte" and "peri-urbano"


----------



## Damnjoe

Wikipedia says "department".


----------



## Maria V.E

thank you!!


----------



## Mar_azul

_Hola:_

_*Según el_ diccionario de la Real Academia Española
*floricultura**.  *

*1.* f. Cultivo de las flores.


_*Según el diccionario _Merriam Webster


*floriculture:* noun. the cultivation and management of ornamental and especially flowering plants                                                   
—*flo·ri·cul·tur·al* _adjective_                                                — *flo·ri·cul·tur·ist  *_noun_ 

*floriculture:* Branch of ornamental horticulture,.... 
_En donde citan la _Enciclopedia Britannica

_Y como el adjetivo es "floricultural" y no floriculture (noun), yo me inclinaría más por "floricultural production"_


----------



## Mar_azul

_Me parece que ambas opciones estarían bien: "floricultural production" y "floriculture production" (producción de floricultura). Aquí te dejo una página de la USDA (United States Department of Agriculture) en donde usan el término "floricultural production" en el título de un proyecto de investigación: *Research Project: * ENHANCING WATER QUALITY FROM HORTICULTURAL AND FLORICULTURAL PRODUCTION SYSTEMS IN SOUTH FLORIDA _


----------



## Maria V.E

Mar_azul said:


> _Me parece que ambas opciones estarían bien: "floricultural production" y "floriculture production" (producción de floricultura). Aquí te dejo una página de la USDA (United States Department of Agriculture) en donde usan el término "floricultural production" en el título de un proyecto de investigación: *Research Project: * ENHANCING WATER QUALITY FROM HORTICULTURAL AND FLORICULTURAL PRODUCTION SYSTEMS IN SOUTH FLORIDA _


----------



## Maria V.E

thank you very very much!!!  lo voy a corregir entonces!!


----------

